# To release or not



## mygirltori (Jul 7, 2020)

Good evening:

I am new to this forum. First off, I live on a farm in upstate New York with a large flock of wild pigeons (I am assuming rock doves). Within the last month, I have had to rescue 4 young pigeons. One was injured (it appears to have a dropped wing), one was born with a rotated leg (it is recovering from surgery to fix it), one fell when its nest busted (it was maybe 3 weeks old) and the last also fell from its nest when it busted. This one I believe was only 10-14 days old when it fell. The other 3 were definitely a bit older. Maybe originally in the 3-4 week range. All have been successfully raised for the past 3 weeks or so. They are in various stages of weaning right now. All four are kept in a very large dog crate together. All four of these pigeons were found in my barn where much of the wild flock roosts. 

The pigeon that had surgery on its leg still has 3 weeks until it sees the vet again to find out if the external fixator can be removed. They will all stay together at least until that point. I am taking a wait and see with the pigeon with the wing issue.

My question is, if and when everyone is eating on their own and is in good shape physically, is it better to release them or would that be certain death? I have no issue with building an aviary for them (a large outdoor one), but they are wild pigeons. None of them seem "attached" to me or anything. I don't want to force them into a life of captivity if it is not necessary either. Even if they are eating on their own, will they be able to find food on their own if released, etc., et. I just don't know what I should do. 

I guess I am just looking for opinions. Thanks!!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Build them an aviary and then do a soft release from there. Keep them inside the aviary for another 2 months or so so that they can get used to the area and being outside. When you think they are ready, just open the door and let them come out by themselves.

They will probably stick around and come back for feeding (you will need to provide them with food after releasing) and for sleeping. You can build the door in such a way that they will be able to enter again.

They will eventually move on and find mates out there. Sounds as if you will find a lot of babies in the future, so an aviary will come in handy.


----------

